# Be honest -- do you feel insane?



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

How many of you sincerely are convinced your insane? No BS.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm 100% convinced that i'm crazy


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

In an insane society, the sane man must appear insane.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I would have voted if Sometimes was an option.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't _feel_ insane.

But I probably am a little. :blush


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

In this situation "I think your insane" suffices as "no" :lol


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I have never felt or seen myself as "insane". Should that be a warning sign? There are other ways to be f*cked up and non-functional than being insane.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I feel and probably am somewhat insane. Yeaup.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Insane in the membrane.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd rather be insane than sane lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Where's the "I think I'm just as normal as other normal people" option?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

^Can I change it? hm.......


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Not insane but a little f***ed up lol.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, I'm starting to think I am insane. I bought some Gucci sunglasses with a price tag that I'm ashamed to publish, I'm talking silly money. I've never worn them and plus I was broke at the time. Only a nutcase does things like that. That's only one of a number of very questionable things I've done in the last year. I'm losing it.


----------



## SuchSweetSorrow (Jun 1, 2011)

oh yeah; 

i am a basket case! borderline nutjob and teeter on the edge with a huge savage grin on my face ........but only when i look in the mirror :sus


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

"I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell. I know right now you can't tell..." 

Yeah, probably a little. Not so much as to be certifiable, though. :troll

I just need to find some more insane friends & maybe a boyfriend. Can't just have the party in my head all of the time, ya' know... :banana :banana :banana


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yup. Yay! lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A little bit.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> I just need to find some more insane friends & maybe a boyfriend. Can't just have the party in my head all of the time, ya' know... :banana :banana :banana


That's the spirit! :banana


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

we're all insane, and i'm your brother.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I wish. :evil


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Do I "feel" insane? Yeah. A good chunk of the time. I don't possess overt delusional beliefs or psychopathic tendencies, but due to my abnormal lack of social skills and situational paranoia, I can't help but think I'm a little crazier than average.

Or it could just be I want to believe that. I've always felt an intense urge to be regarded as different from everyone else, and isn't that what being insane is?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If you think you are crazy, you are probably not.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> That's the spirit! :banana


:b

Partay at my house!










ETA - ^^^ Whoa, those bananas must be on speed! Erm, there won't be any of that naughty business at my party. Promise! :lol


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm so ****ing gone...when insanity feels ****ing crazy it exclaims, "damn, I must be going Tenebrous."

To summarize, yes. Very much so.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm normal and I do not think other people are insane.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

I figure there are just as many problems that come with being "insane" as there would be living a more reasonable, steady life...or whatever it is 'normal' people do these days.
The demarcation line (between sane and insane) is strictly social anyway. I don't believe in true "insanity" - I think the concept is bullsh*t.
My life is more interesting, though. That has both good and bad sides, just like any other role we might play.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Neptunus said:


>


OMFG, I just stared at this for a minute and couldn't handle it. My EYES! MY BRAIN!!:fall


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ I know! Mesmerizing, aren't they? :lol


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> ^ I know! Mesmerizing, aren't they? :lol


I like the stripey one dancing over there by himself in the corner :yes


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

There was a time, about 10 years ago, when I felt I was going insane, but I feel sane now. Not "normal", per se, but sane. I don't think I'll feel "normal" until I've conquered SA to some degree and have some self-confidence in having a relationship.



Neptunus said:


> :b


The two pink ones in the middle are doing "the bump". :lol


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

luctus said:


> I figure there are just as many problems that come with being "insane" as there would be living a more reasonable, steady life...or whatever it is 'normal' people do these days.
> The demarcation line (between sane and insane) is strictly social anyway. I don't believe in true "insanity" - I think the concept is bullsh*t.
> My life is more interesting, though. That has both good and bad sides, just like any other role we might play.


I was going to say this, but in a much less eloquent way. Too bad, everybody. You didn't get to read my less eloquent Roku vs. Blue Ray Player and chile beans dresser pencil. HaHaHaHaHa Wiggle Wiggle Wiggle. Look! It's a white cord coming out of my computer. It's long. Where's my copy of the I'm sorry it was what?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im more sane than people who are sane!


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

kesker said:


> I was going to say this, but in a much less eloquent way. Too bad, everybody. You didn't get to read my less eloquent Roku vs. Blue Ray Player and chile beans dresser pencil. HaHaHaHaHa Wiggle Wiggle Wiggle. Look! It's a white cord coming out of my computer. It's long. Where's my copy of the I'm sorry it was what?


lol wth? I have no idea what you mean. I dunno how eloquent it was; I was just the first person to say it in this thread. 
But I recant; you are obviously crazy


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I feel pretty insane. But they say if you think you are crazy, they you probably aren't. The really insane ones don't think they are insane.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Under the right circumstances we can all go insane, those circumstances seem to be more persistent in my life.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

moxosis said:


> Under the right circumstances we can all go insane, those circumstances seem to be more persistent in my life.


Yeah, everyone has a breaking point.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not insane I'm crazy. :eyes


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> Do I "feel" insane? Yeah. A good chunk of the time. I don't possess overt delusional beliefs or psychopathic tendencies, but due to my abnormal lack of social skills and situational paranoia, I can't help but think I'm a little crazier than average.


I feel somewhat like the above.



Neptunus said:


> :b
> 
> Partay at my house!
> 
> ...


May I go to one of your parties? :b


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I only feel insane when I'm severely sleep deprived, which I am too much of the time.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I guess I'm insane. LOL. I've been diagnosed with Borderline PD & Bipolar Disorder along with irrational social anxiety disorder.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I saw this thread and started re-thinking this. I think I might actually be insane _by definition_. Here's the Wikipedia article on insanity:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insanity

I think I fit some of the criteria quite nicely. I just don't feel insane. I feel like I have a pretty good and consistent grasp on reality apart from my crippling fears and emotional issues. If I was someone who sees things or hears voices I might feel differently, but I don't remember ever hallucinating even once in my life. My reality is real, and very dull.

How does everyone here define insanity anyway?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

you're the *in*SA_n__E_ one!


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Insanity is a legal, rather than clinical, concept. No offense to anyone here who really feels they are insane, but based on your answers...none of you seem to qualify


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

joe11 said:


> I feel somewhat like the above.
> 
> May I go to one of your parties? :b


The day I actually have one, you'll be on the list!


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> The day I actually have one, you'll be on the list!


Aww yay, you better have one now.  I can't wait. :b


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Hahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha. :blank


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I like to say I'm crazy/insane but a more accurate word to describe how I feel on a daily basis would be 'disassociated'.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Insane, no. Off kilter, Yes.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I've got one foot in insanity and the other one is dancing.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

MoniqueS said:


> I feel pretty insane. But they say if you think you are crazy, they you probably aren't. The really insane ones don't think they are insane.


I don't think i'm insane. Maybe that's a bad thing. Oh dear :|

I'm a little odd and weird though. That's cool, one person i'm good friends with is equally odd  Everyone else can think we're weirdos and go be boring, i don't care


----------



## HurryUpHarry (Jul 28, 2011)

Insane sounds harsh, peculiar for sure.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm not trying to be arrogant (although maybe I am being), but I think I am intelligent, but I also have thoughts and feelings that make me severely dysfunctional a lot of the time. But generally, I think I am not of sound mind, but I feel most of society are insane in a way nobody questions.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm unsane. That's the perfect blend of sanity and insanity.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

No, just sad. Maybe a little angry too, but definitely not crazy.


----------



## HurryUpHarry (Jul 28, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> I feel most of society are insane in a way nobody questions.


Agree, anyone that keeps the likes of Katy Perry and Beyonce Knowles in 'bling' must be insane.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I think im too sane... One of my best friends frequently tells me im completely barmy, while my other best friend frequently tells me im not crazy enough and should go "full frontal bat **** crazy" as she so eloquently put it 

Truely insane people dont know they're insane right?
Well, i think im probably the sanest person alive 

I wish i could just take a test and see my degree of craziness on a scale...


Lamby 
X x


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Not yet, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll be honest with you, I don't feel anything at all. I would've voted none of the above if that option was available. Maybe not feeling anything is a sign that I am lacking sanity!


----------

